# UM CREEK (by fishlake)



## southy10 (Oct 17, 2008)

Has anyone fished um creek recently I fished it in spring. Just wondering if anyone has been down there or around there. thanks


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry not since spring time either if you go let us know how you do.


----------



## southy10 (Oct 17, 2008)

ya i will im still trying to decide where to go um creek or current creek


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Fished it the last week of August- enjoyed myself but also hit 4 other creeks on a 3 day weekend.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

southy10 said:


> ya i will im still trying to decide where to go um creek or current creek


That seems like an easy one? Unless gas is your issue, as it would be mine to get down there.


----------

